# NetGain Classic Controller error code 14



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are using a standard automotive key switch, use the accessory position forcthe contactor and run for the controller.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 18, 2012)

The accessories output shuts off at the same time as the ignition output on the ignition switch so I don't think this will solve my problem. I need to delay the contactor by several seconds.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What is your emergency off mechanism? There are several ways you could delay turning off the contactor, but unless you use a separate method for e-stop it could introduce a potential hazard.

Do you know that you need several seconds? How long does it take the controller to shut down?


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a circuit breaker which can be "thrown" from inside the car as an emergency shut off so adding a delay to the contactor shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure how long the delay really needs to be, maybe only a few 100ms will work. Actually the delay shouldn't be to long because the high voltage needs to be present when the controller first powers up. A small delay should be fine because the controller doesn't power up until the BMS checks the batteries and switched a relay. That should give the contactor plenty of time to switch the high voltage before the controller powers up.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

